# Are Potato Chip Scarves still in style?



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I was wondering whether Potato Chip Scarves (with regular yarn--not the frilled yarn) are still popular, especially with preteen and teen girls. I see lots of posts about the scarves on KP dated 2011, 2012, and early 2013, but not many recently. I was thinking of making some for Christmas gifts. I know cowls, headband and fingerless mitts would be top choices with the younger set.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

NellieKnitter said:


> I was wondering whether Potato Chip Scarves (with regular yarn--not the frilled yarn) are still popular, especially with preteen and teen girls. I see lots of posts about the scarves on KP dated 2011, 2012, and early 2013, but not many recently. I was thinking of making some for Christmas gifts. I know cowls, headband and fingerless mitts would be top choices with the younger set.


In my area cowls are more popular now. I haven't seen anyone wearing Potato Chip scarves in awhile.


----------



## Maddieg208 (Mar 11, 2013)

I think they are out! I have one and haven't wore it for a year. Same thing with those ruffled scarf....of course I must say I really never liked them.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

"I know cowls, headband and fingerless mitts would be top choices with the younger set." I would stay with those items, I don't think ruffle or potato chips are in anymore. The only ones that seem to stay in are the Sport colors if you want to make those scarves.


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

They may be out but for the work in a potato chip scarf, the knitted one-not the ruffle yarn one, I wrap it around my neck several times and attach a pretty pin. Sort of a fake cowl!!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it depends on the area you live in. I see things posted here all the time that I know I have never seen on anyone in years, yet the pattern is asked for over and over. I think everything old is new again anyway, so if you want to knit a potato chip scarf and wear it, then that is up to you. If you can put a new yarn in an old pattern and make it somewhat different then they might sell at a craft fair.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I would make them and you watch, that in your area, the girls and adult woman would love to have them. I've been making ruffles scarf for the female family members and they love them and they are asked about them all the time. I would say go for it.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

i wear my red one often. who cares what others wear? Not me!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cakes said:


> i wear my red one often. who cares what others wear? Not me!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

that is on my to-do list to make. I have to finish a couple things for my brother. He's my baby brother by 7 minutes. lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Actually, I don't care if they're 'in' or not. They're fun to roll up when finished and hand to an unsuspecting non-knitter just to see what they'll do with it. I took my last one with me to visit a sister and niece, and handed it to the 20-something niece. She liked the colours (navy and orange), but couldn't figure out what that rolled up ball was supposed to be. It's worth all the endless hours of back-and-forth short-rows just to see such expressions! I should have taken a photo of it in its ball-like state. Next one.

Besides, making it was how I finally mastered the art of knitting backwards! I just got so fed up of turning and re-threading my fingers every few stitches, that I took the time to figure out how to go backwards. My tension wasn't great to begin, but there aren't any visible signs of that. It's fun to make. It's also a great take-along project, because it's much more compact than an afghan.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

cakes said:


> i wear my red one often. who cares what others wear? Not me!


Agree 100% :thumbup:


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

If you want to do something besides a potato chip scarf, take a look at the kelp forest shawlette on Ravelry (it's free). Also, make sure to look at the youtube tutorial for this shawl since the directions are a bit confusing. The pattern uses ruffle yarn to create a round shawlette that spirals out from the center.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitster475 said:


> If you want to do something besides a potato chip scarf, take a look at the kelp forest shawlette on Ravelry (it's free). Also, make sure to look at the youtube tutorial for this shawl since the directions are a bit confusing. The pattern uses ruffle yarn to create a round shawlette that spirals out from the center.





NellieKnitter said:


> I was wondering whether Potato Chip Scarves (with regular yarn--*not the frilled yarn*)...


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Jessica-Jean, and everyone for your helpful comments. I am not into ruffles, but I was thinking the Potato Chip Scarf made with a colorful yarn would be cute on a child or my picky preteen granddaughter. The Potato Chip scarf patterns I have looked at do not appear to be bulky, which would be great for a small person.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I feel stupid, but what is a potatoe chip scarf? I have never heard of it before.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I haven't seen anyone wearing one in awhile. I agree, I think cowls are more "in."


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

lildeb2 said:


> I feel stupid, but what is a potatoe chip scarf? I have never heard of it before.


Here is a link to a picture of one

http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=HN.608027057035740579&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

JoAnn's and Michael's are loaded with ruffle yarn.....who is going to buy all that?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

They are not just made with ruffle yarn. I made this one back in 2011 and The person I gave it to loves it. She is a youngin and she wraps it around her neck it looks like a cowl. It is made with very fine yarn with some glitter in it. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41979-1.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lildeb2 said:


> I feel stupid, but what is a potato chip scarf? I have never heard of it before.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flutter-potato-chip-scarf

http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/potato-chip-scarf.html

http://www.kraftykash.net/2009/07/12/knitting-a-potato-chip-scarf/

http://www.spinningdaily.com/media/p/5531.aspx

No, they do not look like potato chips, but it's said that they are like potato chips, in that you can't stop at just one!


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

I still make them. Last winter I made one for each of my grandgirls one for myself and one for a friend.Everybody always loves them, and strangers always in awe of them. I just recently taught my best friend how to make them and she's making one for her future daughter in law. They are such an easy knit, so cute, the project so easily transportable, and everyone loves them. Go for it! I make them in smaller sizes for young (under 10) girls so that they're not overwhelming.


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

You might ask them what they'd like for Christmas. I have potato chips that I wear often because I like the colors and the sequins on some.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I have never seen one worn by anyone in my area.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

I love my potatoe chip and ruffle scarves. I wear them as well as cowls. Always get compliments on my scarves. Scarves are my trademark! Have made some as gifts too and they are enjoyed by all.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

I love them, and they are fun to knit. Try making a wider one, with maybe 20 or 25 stitches in the center. That makes it look more like a regular scarf, but with the pretty ruffles on the edges!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> Here is a link to a picture of one
> 
> http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=HN.608027057035740579&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0


Oh that's pretty :thumbup:


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

I think you are asking the wrong crowd unless some of us are preteens or teens. I would never presume to know what that age group likes. I never knit for my kids (in early to mid thirties) without their input. Why work so hard to make the product and it not be appreciated? The surprise factor is over rated. Sometimes it backfires and it is the knitter who is surprised by the lack of enthusiasm. I would involve your granddaughter in the whole process and then you are sure to delight her ( well almost sure-it is a tricky age).


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

cakes said:


> i wear my red one often. who cares what others wear? Not me!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

RNLinda said:


> I have never seen one worn by anyone in my area.


Then you should wear them just so people can see them. You might be the one to start a new fashion statement in your area


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Not so much the ruffled yarn ones. Sad, cause there's an awful lot of them out there!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

remember everything that WAS still IS.


----------



## luci2792 (Jan 29, 2014)

There is a lovely Potato Chip scarf pattern available from verypinkknits.com. I made it in the specified yarn from Hazel Yarns and it looks really nice; get lots of compliments on it. I love the idea of wearing it with a pin or brooch too.

I'm for doing what makes me happy, not what others "think" will make me happy. 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luci2792 (Jan 29, 2014)

Just checked some of the earlier links to Potato Chip scarves you all have provided.
My scarf looks quite different from any of those. I used the pattern from verypinkknits.com Take a peek.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

My teenage grandchildren and their friends want the hats that are slouchy(?spelling) in the back. There are many patterns on Ravelry for them. They work up quickly and they do not use very much yarn.


----------



## myrtie-matt (Sep 27, 2013)

I take mine with me to doctor's offices, etc to work on while I am waiting. Often someone will remark on it and ask me to make one for them in certain colors. Makes easy marketing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

luci2792 said:


> There is a lovely Potato Chip scarf pattern available from verypinkknits.com. I made it in the specified yarn from Hazel Yarns and it looks really nice; get lots of compliments on it. I love the idea of wearing it with a pin or brooch too.
> 
> I'm for doing what makes me happy, not what others "think" will make me happy.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


It's http://verypink.com/ ; it's her YouTube channel that goes by the verypinkknits name: http://www.youtube.com/user/verypinkknits .
The actual pattern she uses is at: 



 . The link to the pattern's PDF is just below the 'TV'.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with everything JessicaJean says.....I have knit many of these scarves in every yarn from mohair to bulky...and every time I wear one someone comments on it or just outright tries to buy it from me!.....if there ever was a pattern where the yarn you choose does the work for you by showing itself off, this is it...

I first became aware of these scarves about6-7 years ago when Eileen Fisher had a red mohair one in her winter collection....that was just the beginning...String Yarns (NY) featured 3 mohair potato chip scarves in various lengths and meant to be worn together..in mohair....stunning in subtle related colors...

As to what teenagers in your area like, I have no clue..ask them....but these scarves are classic and great accessories in any wardrobe....

As for the ruffle yarns...I personally do not care for them....(Rowan's Kidsilk Creation is an exception) I do not sell my knitting time, but if I did I could probably stay busy with these scarves alone...
Julie


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

Interesting question. Now my mind is going a mile a minute with ideas! I think making a frilled scarf out of regular yarn is definitely possible and certainly unique because you can pick a stitch pattern you like. 

What I would do is knit a long narrow strip adding a double YO's on or very near one edge every 4th or 6th row so you have something to stick your needle in when it is time to ruffle it. Most skeins of ruffled yarn have anywhere from 40 to 60 or so yards, so you would need to knit that length. After you bind off, go back and knit your strip as you would a ruffled yarn. My concern is that if you used anything but lace weight yarn or fingering knit at a loose gauge, it might be hard to ruffle because of the thickness not to mention that it would be incredibly thick. You could also knit with crochet thread, or even just crocheting your strip making a chain along one edge for picking up stitches.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Here in MN also. I have requests all the time from both younger & older women. I've been making smaller ruffle scarves for the younger set (ages 3 & up) with matching scarves for their dolls & they absolutely love them. I have people ask about my scarves when I wear them & I usually end of giving them away. Here in MN it doesn't appear that they've gone out of style.


Buttons said:


> I would make them and you watch, that in your area, the girls and adult woman would love to have them. I've been making ruffles scarf for the female family members and they love them and they are asked about them all the time. I would say go for it.


----------



## baba24 (Mar 18, 2014)

The best way to wear a potato chip scarf is to put the two ends together, place around the neck so it hands evenly on both sides, poke the ends through the loop. It will lay flat against your chest. I don't like cowls-they mess up my hair! I've made them out of Lion Brand Homespun and they are wonderful!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

baba24 said:


> The best way to wear a potato chip scarf is to put the two ends together, place around the neck so it hands evenly on both sides, poke the ends through the *loop*. It will lay flat against your chest....


Loop? What loop? I'm not able to picture what you've said.


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

There are patterns on the web for pillows and bags made of ruffled yarn. you can also use it for ruffled trims for other knit items such as skirts, gloves, neckline edges on tees. Check the web for ruffle yarn patterns.


----------



## esther irons (Jul 7, 2013)

There must be a demand for them, as all my new catlogd have them in themw


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

cakes said:


> i wear my red one often. who cares what others wear? Not me!


I'm with you! I love to be different!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

the original question was for ruffle scarves NOT made with the ruffled yarn. I have not seen a ruffle scarf at all for some time in this area.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

RNLinda said:


> I have never seen one worn by anyone in my area.


In the panhandle they are everywhere. All the craft related shows on both sides of the border have lots of vendors still. Last show one was undoing soft bath scrubbies and crocheting lace borders to the edge before re-ruffling. When I suggested doing crewel stitches like bargello her eyes lit up and she got very chatty.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

chickkie said:


> the original question was for ruffle scarves NOT made with the ruffled yarn. I have not seen a ruffle scarf at all for some time in this area.


Because they were too time consuming to make like my flounced neckline laces that no one wanted to bother to maintain. That is why the yarn makers came up with their version of a quicker way to construct them. Just like tie collars on blouses they will always be a standard in the market place.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Buttons said:


> I would make them and you watch, that in your area, the girls and adult woman would love to have them. I've been making ruffles scarf for the female family members and they love them and they are asked about them all the time. I would say go for it.


Thank you for putting that avatar back up. I love it and have missed it. Carol


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Loop? What loop? I'm not able to picture what you've said.


Fold the scarf in half so the 2 short ends are together, wrap around your neck and put the 2 short ends thru the loop. The download has a diagram on how to do it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KathyT said:


> Fold the scarf in half so the 2 short ends are together, wrap around your neck and put the 2 short ends thru the loop. The download has a diagram on how to do it.


OK! Make a larks-head knot around your neck. Somehow, while I think it looks neat on others, I never do it myself. It could be the influence of the negative temperatures. I usually end up with the scarf wrapped several times around my neck and face - up to my eyes. Nothing glamorous about it at all.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

cakes said:


> i wear my red one often. who cares what others wear? Not me!


Me too. Plus, they can be great for spicing up an outfit in the summer, adding little warmth and a lot of color.
There are several different looking styles of potato chip scarves even if they are basically the same. I went bananas over them a few years ago when they were new and different and collected patterns coming out of my ears (and probably elsewhere). I haven't yet made all of them, and it's time for another iteration. If you crochet, there are a couple of crocheted versions that are very lacy.

These are links I've posted in the past for Potato Chip scarves. 
There may be a few duds in the group but most should still be active and there is a nice variety of them.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-40448-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-37113-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4976-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38737-1.html

Don't forget something like the Romantic Ruffle scarf. It's very similar to short-row potato chip scarves and it can be gorgeous. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/romantic-ruffle-scarf

This one I found only a couple of days ago, so it's new for me.
I don't want to buy the pattern because I think I can duplicate it. The edging idea can be easily applied to any potato chip pattern that gets it's fullness from a series of increase rows rather than short rows. Just knit on a "fancy" edging yarn for the last row and the bind off. Premier Yarns has a very inexpensive metallic sequin yarn in US zero weight that comes in a range of colors. 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/ZabetteMade/curlicue-ruffle-scarf

Premier Enchant Yarn: For about $5 you get 429 yards of lace sparkles and have a choice of 13 different yarns. 
76% Metallic, 24% Payette.
0.88 oz/25 g, 429 yds/393m.
#0 Lace Weight.
Hand wash in cold water.
Crochet gauge, D-3 (3.25mm) hook: 26 sc & 28 rows = 4 (10.2cm).
Knit gauge in st st, US 3 (3.25mm) needles: 28 sts & 32 rows = 4 (10.2cm).
http://www.premieryarns.com/product/Premier+Enchant+Yarn.aspx?special=1


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I would think it would depend on personal taste.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you MaryE-B for the links--I will check them out! Thanks everyone for the comments and links. I saw several patterns (that I would consider more classic) I would like to try in a beautiful yarn.


----------



## TheresaH (May 6, 2014)

What is a Potato Chip scarf?


----------

